# be a REDLIP chic!



## snowkei (Aug 8, 2009)

hello ladies, I am in love with REDLIP look since I meet NARS jungle red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hope u'll like this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















what I use
*[Face & Cheek]*
MUF makeup base #blue
MUF HD liquid foundation #115 & 175
MUF concealer #1
Chanel loose powder #30
MAC blush #prism
MUF duo shader

[Eye & Brow]
UDPP
BB e/s #Bone. Cocoa
MAC e/s #Carbon
MAC f/l #Blacktrack
Ardell lashes #118

*[Lip]*
NARS l/s #Jungle Red
MAC lipglass


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 8, 2009)

beautiful!!! and your skin is perfect!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 8, 2009)

That's beautiful! You're cheeks always look perfectly highlighted.


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 8, 2009)

Pretty look and the new hairstyle is cute!


----------



## amrogers78 (Aug 8, 2009)

Perfect red for you!


----------



## nunu (Aug 8, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## User67 (Aug 8, 2009)

Those lips look hot on you!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 8, 2009)

That looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2009)

oh my God your skin is perfect.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice. You look gorgeous!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 8, 2009)

You look stunning in red lips!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You are so amazing.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2009)

That lipcolour was made for you.  Flawless.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 8, 2009)

flawless


----------



## User38 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very very pretty


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 8, 2009)

Snowkei, nothing you post disappoints. You look great.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 8, 2009)

i... can't...handle..... the FIERCENESS!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh hunny you are doing the damn thang in that red lipstick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 8, 2009)

you look amazing


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, it's like that color was made for you!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 9, 2009)

so gorgeous, i wish i had your skin!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## _mkx (Aug 11, 2009)

love it.
you have really clear complexion.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

You have amazingly hot lip shape... and your SKIN! Its PERFECT o_o;; wow...


----------



## Adidi (Aug 12, 2009)

Liking indeed! Good to see your FOTDs back!!


----------



## mevish (Aug 12, 2009)

whoa your skin is so flawless! I miss my red she said lipstick


----------



## fishy (Jan 25, 2011)

envy you~~ ur skin is perfect!!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 25, 2011)

i really love it! red lips are so fun!


----------



## dnarcidy (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks perfect. And can I have your skin please?


----------



## BeyondFlatline (Feb 10, 2011)

It's been mentioned before...your skin is absolutely flawless. And I can see why you love that NARS l/s, it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Mialexia (Feb 17, 2011)

omg this look is so pretty
  	you are so sexy!


----------

